# Did anyone notice...



## Blarmajin (Jul 10, 2011)

...that videos of People 'suiting up' on youtube have the most favs, comments and views of most fursuit videos? Is there like, some sort of underground fetish for people dressing up in fursuits?

I must know!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 10, 2011)

think more or less people want to see who is in the suit if anything.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 10, 2011)

It's jealousy usually.


----------



## israfur (Jul 11, 2011)

Most suiters are extremely secretive about their faces being exposed, and I think exposure is (part) of the reason why they wont talk. I get curious damnit ;__;


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 11, 2011)

Phoenixwolf333 has like 16000 views on her video, but I think it's mostly because she's hot, and furries who bat for that team probably want to see her. 
I like the video because of her hair :V
[video=youtube;mc7O1uJMQMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc7O1uJMQMg[/video]


----------



## israfur (Jul 11, 2011)

Zephyre said:


> Phoenixwolf333 has like 16000 views on her video, but I think it's mostly because she's hot, and furries who bat for that team probably want to see her.
> I like the video because of her hair :V


 
I'm still trying to figure out how she convinced her parents into letting her have one. o____@;;


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 11, 2011)

israfur said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how she convinced her parents into letting her have one. o____@;;


Convinced as in fursuit or hair?

My parents are all good with me getting a fursuit. They think it's weird, but whatever floats my boat.


----------



## Blarmajin (Jul 12, 2011)

_"I'm still trying to figure out how she convinced her parents into letting her have one. o____@;;"_


She built her own. And this wasn't her first build.

I don't see why a parent  WOULDN't let their kid build one. Good creative fun.


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

Blarmajin said:


> I don't see why a parent  WOULDN't let their kid build one. Good creative fun.



Gullible ones that watched/posses every episode of CSI?


----------



## greaseyote (Jul 12, 2011)

israfur said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how she convinced her parents into letting her have one. o____@;;


 
Making a _costume_ really isn't that strange, especially for younger people, and you don't have to explain the details of the furry fandom when you do it.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 12, 2011)

This is indeed a fetish. Not one I personally like, but it exists. Suiting up vids are fetish videos. Some people do watch them out of curiosity of who is behind the mask. But these videos, like the crush videos that used to be on youtube, are fetish fodder. Quirky and strange, but true. Maybe it's related to the vore fetish? The suit being a transformative or consuming device?


----------



## greaseyote (Jul 12, 2011)

Grendel said:


> This is indeed a fetish. Not one I personally like, but it exists. Suiting up vids are fetish videos. Some people do watch them out of curiosity of who is behind the mask. But these videos, like the crush videos that used to be on youtube, are fetish fodder. Quirky and strange, but true. Maybe it's related to the vore fetish? The suit being a transformative or consuming device?



I think you're reading into this a bit much. I mean I'm sure it's probably a fetish for some people, after all, everything is a fetish, take ballons for example. But I think you're really going out on a limb to say this is what these videos are all about. I'm more inclined to believe that, although a fetish group surrounding this exists, the average person looking at these is genuinely curious- they are a fur who wants to see what's behind the costume. A lot of non-furries are amused by the existence of fursuiters and when the subject of fursuiting comes up, they want to know what kind of people do this, what do they look like without the suit, how do they put them on, etc...


----------



## Grendel (Jul 12, 2011)

greaseyote said:


> I think you're reading into this a bit much. I mean I'm sure it's probably a fetish for some people, after all, everything is a fetish, take ballons for example. But I think you're really going out on a limb to say this is what these videos are all about. I'm more inclined to believe that, although a fetish group surrounding this exists, the average person looking at these is genuinely curious- they are a fur who wants to see what's behind the costume. A lot of non-furries are amused by the existence of fursuiters and when the subject of fursuiting comes up, they want to know what kind of people do this, what do they look like without the suit, how do they put them on, etc...


 No I have heard of this before. The videos are actually fetish material. Though I question if the younger people making these videos know that or if they are just seeing someone else do it and get massive attention for it, so they copy it without knowing the intentions of many of the viewers. Honestly this is predominantly for fetish purposes. You need not believe me, of course, but I am adamant because I know. It seems innocent enough, surely, but it is not sadly.


----------



## israfur (Jul 12, 2011)

Blarmajin said:


> She built her own. And this wasn't her first build.
> 
> I don't see why a parent  WOULDN't let their kid build one. Good creative fun.


 
Don't get me wrong I'm not objecting to it, I'd love to make one myself. It's just that I never hear of any parents being cool enough to let their kids have one.
And I never said that she bought it.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 13, 2011)

israfur said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not objecting to it, I'd love to make one myself. It's just that I never hear of any parents being cool enough to let their kids have one.
> And I never said that she bought it.


 Mine were. I bought the materials and my mom taught me sewing tricks. It's been said, they are costumes, no need to go through the details of the fandom.


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 13, 2011)

Since there is fetisch for just about everything on the planet Id guess some people could have suiting up as a fetisch. But for me, and I hope the majority, its more curiosity thing. And its also fun to see what fursuits others have made.


----------



## Panda the lantern cat (Jul 15, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing myself. I made a video over a year ago for a friend who bought one of my fursuits - it was his first one and he wanted to know where the switch in the head was, what to put on first, etc. It's pretty much the only video I have on Youtube and it got a ridiculous amount of views for what it was. @_@


----------



## Hissora (Jul 15, 2011)

It's kinda just like watching someone getting dressed I guess, where you get a quick snippet of the person underneath.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 16, 2011)

I've only seen a couple, and I'm just curious as to how it's constructed--the torso, at least. And how to put a suit on.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

israfur said:


> It's just that I never hear of any parents being cool enough to let their kids have one.


 
I dont see whats wrong with it. Its not like asking to get a piercing/tatoo/whatever. Its something creative and fun to do/make.
But i doubt they would be cool enough to BUY one. (Some are pretty pricy)


----------

